# OCT 2WW Testers ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's a new home for those ttc naturally.......GOOD LUCK 

2WW'ers 

Nicky1 12 Oct
MrsNikkiUK 19 Oct
loobylu 17 Oct
Shaz W
Jillypops 29 Oct
*katie*
irisheyes
snagglepat 1 Nov
larkles


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for this Lizzy  

So anyone else not on TX at the moment but in a 2ww? 
I'm 8dpo and will test 12th if AF doesn't get me first  I am temping and had a big dip on 6dpo which has risen a little bit the past 2 days. I'm praying its for a good reason! 

My HistoryCOS, 11 cycles of clomid -ve tried combining metformin with my clomid but was constantly feeling sick on it so had to come off it, lap and dye which showed clear tubes, Hubby vasectomy reversal, slight antibody issues!

I'm now waiting to find out when I can start my ovulation induction injections but TTC naturally in the meantime 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for this Lizzy.  Need it.

Nicky I'm with you at the mo sweetie - I'm OV'ing as we speak (and my body knows it with the signs) and   like there is no tomorrow.  We had a dry spell of not too much bms and no date watching but decided this month was the month to get back on the horse so to speak so will be 2ww'ing with you!

For me my history is M/C, PCO, irregular AF but Dianette kicked me back into regular cycles.  

Anyone else ttc naturally with no tx?


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

This is my first month of TTC since my m/c, well to be honest we are not trying trying, just getting back on track. 
We have unexplained, nothing wrong with me or DH, after many tests I had 6 months of Clomid - all negative and onto IVF, got our positive but m/c at 8 weeks. Not sure of the way forward so taking one day at a time and if we get lucky our dream would have come true. 

Hope we all get our turn soon, loads of baby dust

Shaz xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Shaz, welcome sweetie.

I so do not want my mind consumed with all this but I know its far too late for that   think this month cause me and DH are both equally as serious about it it will be a huge thing, plus cause we haven't in all honesty had any bms worth talking about - last few months it would have been a miracle if I had been pg!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

See I know I'm OV'ing cause my mood is up down up down side to side around and around, grrrrrrrrrr don't know whether I am coming or going at the mo and its frustrating as hell - anyone else like this?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

And so it begins


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Where are you Nicky - wondering how you are doing sweetie (and yaking to myself here)?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm heeeeeeeeere  

Hows things Hun?

I have been at work all day today so just getting on to check messages now, I had the day off yesterday and OFSTED turned up!   They came back today and stood and watched me doing activities with the kids, OMG I was sooo nervous!! I hate being watched by people when I'm trying to work   They are coming back to do the feed back tomorrow, We shouldn't worry wev'e never had any problems before!  

Hello Shaz  Hows things?

I've had cramps today but am only 9dpo, Hoping its for a good reason and not just because AF is going to make an early appearance!!  

Good luck now your on your 2WW! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome Jilly, only a quick fly by from me as about to go to bed. Chat tomorrow sweetie 

 Nicky too


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Jilly.....fab to have you here 

Wishing you loads of luck hun 

Nicky ~ hope it all goes ok with the ofsted......i'm rubbish when people are watching me. Can't do a thing!

Nikki and Shaz ~ hope you are both doing ok today  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all...can I join you too...iui was cancelled this month and drugs either...

On day 22...AF should be due around the 15th/16th..hoping and praying is doesnt arrive though...

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Loobylu ~ sorry they had to cancel your tx hun......will keep everything crossed for you for a BFP 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Lizzy - yep doing ok with fingers firmly crossed - think DH  is getting nervous that I'll build myself up for a huge fall this month  

Loobylou welcome sweetie, of course you can join us here - thats if you can put up with my rambling on!     MY AF will be due just after yours sweetie      Sorry your tx had to be cancelled though but  - lets stay +ve


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Nikki.....he loves you hun  My DH used to be the same.....bless them!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its funny cause he will only let himself get a bit excited, then all of a sudden he clams up - its his way and I know that, but I know he'd be the first of us to cry with happiness if we got the right result - he is a huge softey.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly thread is great isn't it - I feel OK posting in here, never quite felt right as I'm ttc naturally to post elsewhere.  My fingers are firmly crossed, toes too for us all.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Its a fab thread...

Think of it this way ladies...trying to conceive naturally take some of the pressure off us so increases our odds of conceiving (if this make sense)...

Have a good weekend..lots of BMS for those who are at that time...

Jilly - Will do a follie dance for u...xxxx Oh and i ate lots of peanuts which worked for me honey xxx

MrsNikkiUK - Youre DH sounds like a big sweetie..give a big hug tonight xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby I'll be doing a lot more than hugging him tonight


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You too sweetie x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thank you for this thread, it is nice to be able to speak with other who are doing the 'Natural' thing.

I am not sure what my cycle is doing since my m/c, I bleed for just over 3 weeks after my D&C and within 2 weeks of being clear I had another bleed, so I am not sure if my cycle will be 'normal' this month, if so this should be my OV weekend, so just to make sure I think I shall be busy      

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh this thread is JUST what I've been searching for!

We've just had vasectomy reversal and are ttc naturally until our next sperm analysis.  The results of that will decide what happens next - we currently have swimmers but are classed as "subfertile" at the moment.  We've been told it may be possible to achieve a natural pg, and there's good chance that df's sperm analysis will improve.  On the other hand, IUI or ICSI may be our next step.

I'm cd 8 of 32ish today.  Have just started using saliva opk last month, although it's been a bit hit and miss so far!

Am going on holiday on Monday for a week, but would really love to chat to your ladies properly then if that's ok with you all?

Look forwards to "speaking" soon; thank goodness I've found you all! 



Katie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Katie, welcome........good to have you here 

Have a really fab holiday......where are you off to?

Much luck to you hun 

Nikki.......thanks, wish i'd realised that this thread was needed sooner. You're a star for suggesting it  Hope you are having a lovely time this evening  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just glad its been well received Lizzy   x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Guys! 

Jillypops & Loobylou ~ ^Hello^ and welcome to the TTC naturally thread  I'm sorry to hear your IUI's were both cancelled, Enjoy TTC naturally before the tx starts again 

Shaz ~ I'm sorry to hear about your M/C  I hope your AF settles back into a proper routine soon Chick  Happy  this weekend 

Katie ~ Welcome to the thread Hun, My DH also had a vasectomy reversal, but he has some antibody issues too which doesn't help when you combine that with my PCOS!! LOL When does DF have his next SA? Good luck for it  Have a fabby holiday Hun!

Lizzy & Nikki ~ ^Hello^ How are you both?? Hope your OK 

Well I'm now 11dpo shouldn't be testing until 12th (af due 11th) but am soo impatient I want to test now LOL managed to hold off this morning, just! Someone get the  LOL

Good luck everyone! 
Nicky x x x
(link to my chart: http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/4a9f6 )


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello all!

Lizzy - Thanks for the warm welcome.  We're off to Icmeler, Turkey.  Ironing the holiday clothes as I speak; well, df is actually, I have somehow managed to train him well, in the ironing department anyway!    Thanks for creating this thread, it's a godsend!


Nicky - Nice to meet a fellow vasectomy girl!  Our next sa should be due December time, but we've decided to hold off until January so I will be asking santa for lots of    .  I also chart on FF by the way, and next month am going to try to be organised enough to record bbt.  No testing early, ok!    


Nikki - Thank you for suggesting this thread!

Hello to Looby, Shaz, & Jilly  

Well, I must finish off getting ready.  Lots of   and   to come hopefully.  Hi to anyone I've missed.  Speak to you all in a week's time! Sorry I've rambled on - must learn to keep it short!  

Katie x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicky how you bearing up?   

Whats everyone elses test date? Mines not till the 17th but already feeling blue and not too hopeful about it


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nikki ~ I still managed not to test this morning   
Though since last night I'm not feeling as +ve as I was for some reason! I think its kicked in now that if it was going to happen naturally it would of happened by now. LOL

I got a call back from the clinic on Friday too to say I have to ring them when I next get AF so they can scan me and then start my Ovulation induction Injections  Agghhh! LOL

Ahh well just got to wait and see if AF arrives on time on Tuesday or not! If not then I will test Wednesday!

Jilly~ Glad you got your PC sorted last night  I always panic that I wont be able to get on FF ever again when my PC has a funny turn  thats the only thing that bothers me  

Katie ~ Have a nice relaxing holiday,  see you in a week 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't think I'm going to have a BFP - having white discharge (sorry tmi I know), but its more so than normal and quite shocking (and earlier on than normal), so think my body just may be being really evil to me and shovving this all in my face


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just dropped on to say a quick hi to you all and see if you're all hanging on in there ok....hope so xx

MrsNikkiUK - Sorry to ask but is white discharge a bad sign then as Ive never heard of that as a sympton of either way?? Dont give up hope hun..U know our bodies just love playing tricks on us..

Nicky1 -  sending u lots of positive vibes honey xx

Jillypops - How are u sweetie?? Its lovely to be on the site with u xxx

Well been having  pre AF cramp twinges today although just on one side but I guess AF will show her evil face over the next 5 days...not feeling so positive im afraid...just wishing and hoping that this is our month xxx Hate AF pain its like medeival torture to me xx as if af itself wasnt bad enough..no need to tease us with it xx

Sorry 4 being a bit miserable best get off to bed now xx Big hugs to u all xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys, can i join u- i post everywhere really at the mo.Trying to live child free while still ttc naturally(if that makes sense). Just trying not to think about it as much!!!

We are unexplained- dh has daughter from previous relationship. All our tests came back fine. Had iui from Jan to April- no more tx planned.Currently entering 2ww- dont hold out much hope as only had   twice so we shall see. It was my bday and according to the lunaception thread on board it is the perfect time when your bday and ovulation co-incide!!! we shall see.

By the way , is there a quicker way to get on this tread- or do we have to go through the complementary bit every time.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Scrap that last bit -just found the right thraed!!!


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

Can I join you? Guessing DP and should come in here as we're insemming DP at home with known donor sperm - no tx at present. We're insemming tonight and tomorrow night, so the 2WW starts here. Test date will be Oct 25th if my calculations are correct. 

Sending many positive wishes to all,

Gina.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nikki ~ My fingers are firmly crossed, Like looby said creamy cm can be a sign of it going either way 

Looby ~ Aww huge hugs for you Hun  Sorry your feeling a bit down  Hope your feeling back to normal real soon 

Irisheyes ~ Welcome to the thread!  I really hope what you said is true about ov and birthdays  If my chart is correct I ov'd on my b'day!!  It would be soo cool to be pg with a baby concieved on my birthday 

Gina ~ Welcome to the thread!  Fingers crossed you and DP get a +ve result this time round!  Goodluck! 

  everyone else, How are you all doing? hope your all OK 

Chat soon
Nicky x x x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Hope you are all doing OK. Welcome to all the new girls, keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

Work has been so busy for the last couple of weeks, but on the good side of things it has taken my mind of things (well nearly). 

Wishing you all lots of babydust, love Shaz xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi ladies..day 26 for me and all the usual pre AF signs..mild cramp, cm etc..seem to have really bad pmt this month aswell and i dont normally suffer from it (DH fully agrees   )

Shazia..lovely to hear off u..how are u sweetie..cant imagine what uve been through...big hugs to u

Nikki1...guess we all know what u were up to on your bday he he xx When are u testing..got my fingers crossed for u xx

Snagglepat..good luck to both tonight xx

Irisheyes..welcome..i normally post on the IUI thread but this is a fab site when ur going it alone. Ive been an FF a while now and trust me miracles do happen..it'll be our turn soon..

Jillypops..where are u?? Hope ur ok?

Have a lovely evening ladies....xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..bit teary today as the AF pains are twinging in the background...so it looks like its on its way..im praying and hoping its not but I have all the signs...

Lizzy..if by any miracle AF doesnt arrive i;ll be testing on the 17th..

Love to u all xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys, i am actually not going to test at all as i swore in Aug that that was the last test i would buy!!! I was 3 weeks late and then had a bleed(normally only ever 1 wk late). My boobs were sore up until this point- my af had been due on hols and didnt come- i did a test after a few days -it was bfn but i know you can have late implantation.When it arrived i swore i wouldnt do another actual test- i will wait and see.

My sil called in last nite to give me a belated bday present- they were having icsi for a while but didnt work. However my dh is now at the paranoid stage and thinks maybe she called to tell us "something". I went thru all last year worrying about that so now it has come full circle! I was very ill emotionally after my treatments so dont even want to think about it. I know i should be happy as they have been thru if too but it is very hard.

I guess we will find out soon enough. xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big hugs irisheyes...i know it hurts....be brave...

Oh and test..u never know...how long are you going to leave it honey xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

*Irisheyes*, e're doing a similar thing with waiting - we're not going to test until AF is at least a week late. In August we had a chemical pregnancy, so got that BFP but a BFN the next day, and AF arrived four days later. If we'd waited a week we'd never have had to go through all the anguish, and would have just thought it was a late period. Sometimes it's easier not to know.

Last cycle AF was three days late and we didn't think much of it at all, as we were focused on not testing until the following week. It made it so, so much easier.

So although AF is due on October 25th, we won't test until Nov 1st, assuming AF doesn't arrive before then.

Looby, wishing you the very best of luck in preparation for the 17th.    to you from here.

Our first insemination went fine - he was really on form. We normally only get 1-2ml but last night we had 4!!! He'll be back again tonight for round no2.

Best wishes to everyone.

Gina.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

If it is more than a week late then i will think about a test- i am usually very regular anyway. If my boobs remain sore that is a plus but when the pain goes i know af is on its way anyway.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry I've not been around to do personals - will do if not tonight then definitely tomorrow.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, count me in too! TTC naturally now into lunarconception-anything in my eyes is worth a try...! AF late by 2 weeks but knowing me as soon as I buy a PT I get AF... 

I do agree that it is difficult to know which board to post on-but am glad to have found this link

Larkles
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Katie ~ i guess you're away now but hope you're having a fab holiday 

Welcome Irisheyes, Gina and Larkles......good to have you here,

Gina ~ sounds like the insemming went great last night......hope tonight goes well too 

Irisheyes ((((hugs)))) to you,

Hope everyone else is OK....much luck to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

welcome and fingers crossed for u larkes...when are u planning to test??

Had stabbing twinges on left side of my pelvis by the top of my thigh...guess it af rearing her ugly head..could it be anything else?? Had such a crap day as yet another collegue is pregnant..that 5 now in so many weeks..they all caught the first 2 month aswell..makes me feel like sh*t (sorry to swear). 

Sitting here in tears as i know its period pain and cant face another failure this monht xx

Sorry will speak to u all later xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Loobylou
Sorry to hear how you are feeling, know that one so well. Will test today but know it will be bfn (negative feelings) feeling bloated etc 

Take care and I'll let u know later what the outcome is
x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck larkes...thinking of u xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck Larkles  sending you tons of        

I will be online tonight properly and do personals, sorry I hsaven't been around a lot ladies  to all


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a spot arriving on my chin so thats not a good sign- not due for another 10 days. Maybe i just didnt wash properly!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi everyone, well I feel shaky, have heartburn, keep getting twinges and have a hormonal headache - all bad signs really I'd safe of the witch winger her way towads me  

How is everyone else?

Nicky how you doing sweetie? You are a quiet as me!

Jilly you ok sweetie?

Irisheyes hun hope you are ok, sounds like you are me right now with signs!

Looby sweetie you ok hun, it aint over till the fat lady n'all that rubbish - look at me saying that when I've typed my own - AF is on its way so ignore me, I am talking out my butt!    But all signs like these can be good too I guess.

Larkles, hmmmm you too sweetie.

Oh god EVERYONE - lets all try and stay positive. 

To be honest though I am spending more time and effort at the moment trying to prepare myself for the worst and trying to make sure emotionally I do not loose the plot this month!

God I wish I could be more uplifting and positive I really do.

Are any of us having any sign that positive?  Please say yes.

 to all.

Think I may use Ghost tonight as an excuse to have a good cry!

With a friend ready to drop at any moment I just know the phone call saying she has given birth is going to come on the day AF does


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Guys, 

Just a quicky from me as I'm off out to the quiz tonight    I'll try and get back on if I'm not in too late in and do some personals. 

I just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning as AF hadn't shown up and it was a bfn!!    Still no AF yet, I think the horrid witch is playing tricks now!!   She knows I need to phone the hospital as soon as she arrives   I have all the usual cramps and back ache so she will probably be with me tomorrow if not tonight!!

Fingers crossed everyone else!!   

Will pop back later if I get chance  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh Nicky sweetie  I am sorry hun, please let me know if there is anything I can do to cheer you up?  Hey if I win the lotto tonight I'll give you half  .  Sweetie I am sorry - how you doing?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm fine honest, I wasn't feeling very positive the past few days anyway and the evil cramps started yesterday. I think I'm used to bfn's now anyway   

Thanks for the hugs Hun  

Nicky x x x

PS what numbers do I need to keep my eye open for tonight then?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww Ncky, think though I am like you - I know I'll prob get a BFN.

Number wise there should be a 27 in the line up - always 27 and an 11, I'll IM you if we win


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Nicky, sorry to read about your BFN, hope you are OK, sending you a hug ((HUG))

Nikki, hope you are doing OK, try and stay positive  

I am due to test a week tomorrow, if AF has gone back to normal 

I have one nice big spot arrived on my chin, not a good sign also feeling bloated. We are away next week so I will not be testing while we are away, if AF has not arrived by next weekend I will test then.

I MUST STAY POSITIVE, I MUST    I HAVE TO BE A MUMMY, I HAVE TO     

Sorry rant over, thanks girls.

Sending you all lots of love and babydust

Love Shaz xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Dear All, well despite me saying I would, I have not done a test as know as soon as I do I will get my AF and would've wasted more money..feeling extremley near, aching legs, sore breasts and very remorse-just want to be quiet & by myself. Oh I wish Ghost was on TV tonight-it's one of my favorites and would give me an excuse too to have a big cry without DH noticing, as I always do cry-its such a beautiful movie...

Thank you all for your kind messages, I think we all know how we feel-it's just different for us all in a certain way at certain times, the disappointment when AF arrives is the worse 

A new girl has started work in our office, she asked me quite innocently yesterday how old I was, then the dreaded question-do you have children? said no, why not was the reply-god I hate it...I replied we already have 3 cats and they are our children. Got some funny looks from that  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im due to test a week today.

Shaz good for you girl at staying  

Larkles I say that to people about my cats too and they give me funny looks too but stuff em   they are our babies.  Hope you are watching ghost hun.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

to the witch


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello girls..sorry been swamped at work too...choosing to be i guess so I can try to forget the AF cramps i have...

Due AF on sat and it looks like it will arrive...spent most of last night in tears but feeling a little brighter today...

I do have this sharp pain on the left side of my pelvis..any idea guys..havent had it before??

Good luck to those who are hiding from their AFs...may it never find u..

Jilly dont were DH out too much    

Larkles i know exactly how u feel hun..hope the AF signs we have turn out to be pg signs..buts its so difficult to stay positive xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly fingers crossed sweetie.

Looby I keep getting a few things that aren't normally associated with my AF but on the other hand I have a few things going on that usually are associated with my AF. Like you and everyone I am trying to stay  and keep a grip on myself.

Hope everyone else is holding up ok?


           
  
           ​
Please give me a  Pleeeeeease


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

You hang on in there MrsNikki xxxx


  for all of us xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby you too sweetie - are you going to test if AF not arrive or wait?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

If by any miracle it doesnt..then i'll prob test monday or tuesday..cycle has been 31 days since my lap in April so i would assume itll arrive on sun.

Here hoping its BFP for me though..god it would make me sooo happy..xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby you stand still, I'm going to shower you with tons of baby dust - you ready -

                      

Right thats you well and truely covered sweetie


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks MrsNikki...if i could do pics (no java on my pc) id do it for u too honey ...

Really hope its a bfp for u too xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Me too sweetie  sitting here trying to stay   but, well tummies playing tricks on me!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello Guys 

Nikki ~ Thanks for your message Chick  I have replied  Isn't it funny how we get all sorts of strange goings on in our tmmys during the 2ww? Some can seem really positive signs and some really negative ones!  

Looby ~ I have my fingers crossed AF stays away on Sunday for you! 

Jilly ~ Happy   Guess we know what you will be up to this weekend  

Larkles & Shaz ~ I have my fingers crossed for you both aswel,I hope AF stays away for both of you! 

Still no AF for me! I was hoping she would turn up today so I could of rang the clinic and booked in to have my scan while I'm off work tomorrow! 
Maybes I have my OV dates wrong, But if I do then so does my chart!! LOL

Hope everyone is well 

Take care
Nicky x x x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Nicky1 sorry af still hasnt showed..did u do a test recently just to check (silly thing to say i know but if anything it may just help your af show up..trick your mind if u know what i mean)

Let us know how u get on with the scan..hope it gives u good news...

AF pains are now as normal as ever so the witch is def only a day away...theres a bottle of vodka somewhere with my name on it..ready for me to drown my sorrows he he xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly you just keep doing what you are doing sweetie  

Looby sending you much       and much      

For me, hmmmmm, well I just don't know you know   trying to stop my mind from running off in mad hope but I just am 50/50 at the mo! Please


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Looby, I tested on Wednesday AM, may do another in the morning, though the silly B**** is probably waiting until the clinic closes tonight before turning up!  

AF dances please quick quick quick  

Jilly ~ Busy doing what ?    

Nikki ~   I have my fingers crossed for you Hun 

Nicky x x x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

He he 

Im doing af dances for you in the hope it keeps it away from me hun xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I have been battling a migraine all morning and numb fingers - please please please let it be those lovely pg hormones causing this.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hang on in the MrsNikki....it has to be a good month for at least one of us xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

loobylu said:


> ....it has to be a good month for at least one of us xx


Agree with this - please just one of us *at least * please.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well my sore throat and migraine have turned a bit more into a head cold as the days gone on  in some ways good cause hiding most symptoms of anything at the mo - must say though no proper and normal AF grumbles, hmmmmmm, still too early maybe! So dosing myself up with paracetamol and its all I can do - cannot take anything else just incase!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats fab news MrsNikki u hang on in there and get that BFP !!!!

XX


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How you feeling Looby? Still got my sign up for your sweetie   and sprinklign lots of   your way.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Im ok thanks for asking..still got mild period cramp so doing lots of knicker checking..i expect it will arrive as scheduled tomorrow..More predictable than the weather my AF he he...

Still have a little bit of hope but not much to be honest...guess u know ur own body. I hear others say that u can get cramps and be preg etc etc but then I have to listen to my own body and I know im not that lucky..

Hey ho..that bottle of vodka still waiting for me xx

Heres to a bfp to both of us...

Have a good weekend all...no to AF this weekend...talk to u all on Monday 

Lots of love xx

                 For a  BFP!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know what you mean Looby but sending you positive vibes and   to AF's for this weekend.  Have a good one sweetie x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I am glad this is here for those trying naturally Yippee!

I asked about it on IUI board, my only grumble is that it's be good to have a place for people TTC naturally for the whole cycle not just the 2WW.

So I may well be joining in after O turns up, whenever that may be on day 8 today so we'll see.

Really hoping for some  news from you ladies soon!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello All

Still no AF but 3 tests since still all BFN, I can feel near but its not budging-another missed period that makes 3 in total this year-am I losing it? 
I ordered my Lunar chart last month online as miracously I was ov on the full moon-a million in one for me! and the fact that we were   at the "right time was amazing...now feeling disappointed as not right timing for lunar or Magic Spell-(wonderful boost-trying everything natural & spiritual)and still no release from the wicked witch...

Premenstrual for 6 months of the year as Dh says!! He asked whilst I was explaining termologys of this site what DH meant, he said "I though it meant "Dick Head"-how true!! (sometmes when AF is rising)   

I'll be ok soon, just a bit in the dumps at moment-it's lovely to be able to get my thoughts out of my head (i'm sure you can understand)
Larkles
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Charlie good to have you with us.

Larkles - how you doing sweetie? 

Everyone else?

I cannot tell 100% either way cause of my head cold





















I am wavering on the AF will turn up side though today  keep running to the loo every 15 mins and sick of checking knickers, toilet and loo paper - I must look a nutter! Think AF is on its way cause in bed this morning I stretched and twisted a bit and felt a sharp pain


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No AF bubbles but dull ache, like dull muscle ache all around my tum area - grrrrrrrrr is she coming or isn't she - I could swear like a trooper right now really I could!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

MrsNikkiUk

It was your post that made me go to the loo to check again and relief-AF has arrived, I've been checking all week! Just finishing up at work so great timing, off home to sit in the garden and have a glass of wine, much deserved   Now have to look forward to the yukky pain and cramps...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww I am sorry Larkles but I understand when you say relief - I'll be relived in a strange way too when my witch arrives.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know I have been wittering on to myself mostly today but thats ok, sounding off more than anything I guess.

Well I have decided once and for all the witch is on her way - too much of a coincidence that the tummy dull aches have started up near the time AF is due - so off with the wishful thinking and bring on the old trout faced hag.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Witter away! no problems with that. Not feeling as crampy as expected but time will tell. Don't want to rant on about my lunar thing (as got told off on another board-couldn't understand why  ) but it is interesting if you want to have a look on the board of complementary therapies

Hope the old trout doesn't stay for long

Larkles


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Larkles you talk away about your lunar thing sweetie - you lunar talk and I'll witter talk


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Come on you old sour trout faced witch I give up do your worst


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Larkles ~  Sorry the witch got you, Hope she's nice and gentle with you  

Nikki ~     OI get that PMA back up girl!!  

Good luck everyone else      

Nicky x x x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Larkles - sorry to read the witch has arrived, hope you are ok.

Nikki - How are you doing?   

Good luck to all the other girls who are on the 2WW, sending you all lots of babydust

    

We are going away tomorrow for the week so I wish you all the luck in the world, I will catch up when I get back.
I am due when I am away (Thursday) not going to test while I am away but got very strong feelings that my AF is on its way but trying to stay positive   

Love to you all 
Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh Shaz have a nice week away   Where are you going??
Fingers crossed AF stays away for you  

Take care
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaz have a wonderful time away sweetie and i so hope the witch stays away  

How you doing Nicky?

Well I am full of head cold   but AF signs have stopped - had very sharp twinges last night, felt like I would have to double over if they continued but didn't!!! Strange.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi all, im pamela and i'm 35, got 3 kids from my previous marraige and now in a new relationship, my partner is 37 and he has 2 kids from his previous marriage, i got my sterilization reversal in august this year and this is our 2nd month of ttc naturally, have been using opk's since my last af and finally got a positive on friday so we have been rather busy since then, now we got 2 wait 2wks so c if the egg has been caught,, good luck 2 all.. 



pam

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Pam Welcome to the thread Hun  Great news about the +ve OPK! Hope you got pleanty of  in so far this weekend   Good luck in your 2WW 

Nikki ~ Sorry to hear you've still got a cold  I was going to ask how it was now,if it had gone or not. Hope your feeling better soon  

        To everyone!!

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Pam hope you have had a busy weekend  

How has everyone else been on over the weekend?

Me - well stinking cold so head feels like fly paper!  No sign of AF though!  2 Days till due!  Fingers and toes firmly crossed!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning how are we all??

Mrs Nikki..sounds good..u hang on in there..are u going to test on wednesday??

Can i ask a question..how do they work your AF due date out? Is it 14 days from ovualtion or does if vary??

Pam..welcome hun..hope ur not too worn out from all that bms!!!

Shaz...prob missed u but have a lovely break xx

Nicky1 are u ok chick

Lots of love and hugs to everyone ive missed xx

Still no AF for me...16 dpo and day 33...to scared to test..dont want the disapointment if u know what i mean..I can still dream at the moment..daft eh?!?! Praying and hoping its a bfp but then im scared to get my hopes up..
Please let it be a BFP xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby I know what you mean hun - when you poss going to test?  I'm the same as you, want to test Wednesday but then thinking in no AF I might wait another day!  Does your head in doesn't it.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

It sure does..not sure when to test...tempted to leave it until Thursday in the hope that If AF is playing tricks on me it will have arrived by then..

Bodies can be quite cruel cant they xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I've been 8 days late before and I always think back to that


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I know..been pretty regular for the last 6 months (since my lap)..always 30-32 days...xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im usually regular now - 27/28 days


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

What causes a late period?? is it when u ov later or is it just the luteal phase being extended?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I wouldn't know the ins and outs hun - someone else will - mine have been due to cystic overies in the past.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok hun and sorry i know im going on..just trying to prepare myself for the worst...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Dont apologise hun - you've nothing to apologise for!  Go on as much as you want - I do


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

period pain...nooooooooo!!!! xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

He he thanks..but its starting to look like a lost cause..

Pleeease let it be a bfp xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You send that AF grumble this way cause I'm standing tall ready to   it from here to kingdom come.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I have become more and more emotionally unstable as the days gone on so from that I can only assume the witch is definately on her way.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Will try to keep the witch away from both of us Mrs Nikki...

Want bfps for both of us


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

One for you   and one for me 

Oh if only it was that easy eh   I think when the witch does arrive I'm going to have to go and have a good sob them pull myself together and try not to dwell on it, ggrrrrr I'll get my AF on the day my mate gives birth guaranteed - shes a week late!  You just know the witch will arrive on the day don't you - sods law!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Try to stay positive..i know its hard though..pot calling the kettle black...

I've decided to put myself through another 3 days of hell..if no af by thursday then i'll test...do u want to join me..we can wish the af away...

            bfp


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im with you sweetie - Thursday test day then if no AF         Right off to go start choppign dinner - Chinese no lots of chopping to take my aggression and stress out on.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck girls I have my fingers crossed for you both  



Well AF is definatley on her way now I have spotting tonight! So I think it will be a phone call to the hospital tomorrow morning and find out when I can have my scan and then start injecting!!   Johns away so he can't even come with me    not that he would be any good once he see's the needle   That's all down to me he's already made that very clear  

Take care girls, Chat soon!!
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be with you in spirit Nicky, you let me know when you are going and I'll be with you sweetie


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Well its BFN for me im sad to say...af arrived in full force this morning..so teary ive had to take the day of work just couldnt face all the smug pregnant women in the office. Called the clininc and its back on the clomid in a hope of doing my 1st iui this month.

Lots of love to u all xx

MrsNikki im still hoping its good news for you hun xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww sweetie I am so sorry  I know there is nothing I can say to make it better - its just so unfair.  If I could take away some of your pain I would sweetie 

I was convinced AF would come over night and woke twice thinking it had (obviously playing on my mind more than I think) - but nothing still !


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi all this is my 2nd month ttc,, i got my sterilization reversal in august this year,, i got 9 days until testing, and these tww is a nightmare,, lol.. good luck to u all,.,


pam
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Loobylou how you doing sweetie?  

Jilly  sweetie I am so angry for you hun - Im telling you Drs sometimes need a brainfart to sort themselves out, really they do.

Pam welcome to the mad house hun and yep these 2WW drive you insane!

Still no witch for me - not too +ve though have to say - lots of twinges going on but, well, hmmmmmmmm - I know it'll be same old story soon!

Everyone else?

Hey you noticed the new thread on Inbetween treatment for TTC Naturally -   joy, a new place to moan and groan.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the link to TTC Naturally thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39734.new#new


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hope everyone is ok?  I feel all alone!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just a quicky from me, I'm off for a nice hot bath then maybes a drink stronger than coffee  

AF arrived full force this morning! And has made it well known shes here this afternoon with bad cramps!!! 

I rang the clinic this morning and have an appointment for Thursday AM for my scan and to be shown how to do the injections!  

Nikki ~ keep hanging in there hun    coming your way!

Looby ~  sorry to hear AF got you too today 

Pam ~ welcome to the thread HUn Best of luck 

Jilly ~ Thats a bit naughty of the hospital not letting you kow about the PCOS!!    Fingers crossed the Ovarian drilling will do the trick and get you ov'ing normally alone 

  everyone else, Hope your all well!!

Take care 
Nicky x x x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Well I'm back from hols  and according to FF am officially on the 2ww now (testing 31st Oct if af stays away that long!).  Holiday started badly when df had a faint/fit in the superamrket on our 1st day!  Was really really frightening but thankfully he made a full recovery quickly and we're just putting it down to one of those things and hoping it's a one-off.  

We did LOADS of  , in fact some may say too much, but it was just lovely to do it because we wanted to, and not with our usual manic ttc head on!

Looby ~ hun   sorry the old bag arrived.

Nicky ~ You treat yourself to a   or two.  Will be thinking of you on Thursday.

Jilly ~ It's good news that you'll be checked out, although   awful that your hospital never told you about the pcos.  Hope it all goes well for you.

Nikki ~ All I can say is   and   to you!

Sorry if I've missed anyone else, hi to you too, must go unpack but will check in tomorrow to catch up properly then!

Katie x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Katie ~ Wow is that your week up already? thats flown over!   LOL 
I'm sorry to hear of DF's faint/fit that must of been sooo scary for you! But pleased you managed to get loads of  in ready for your 2WW! loads of luck Hun 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ooooooo Nicky good luck with the injections sweetie.

Katie I bet you were frightened by your DH faint/fit - poor you and him .  Hopefully your bms will give you a holiday memory to treasure for years sweetie - fingers firmly crossed and toes too    

No AF yet - two night in a row convinced AF would come and nothing, though not too positive really.  Testing officially is today but not going too as convinced AF will arrive and it'll be more money down the drain if I use the pee stick.  Bet tonight will be the night the witch comes - she is just teasing me right now and waiting for my friend to give birth and then she will come.  My mate is so late, tomorrow they are going to break her waters - can't think of the tech name right nwo - too early for tech stuff!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik, so sorry you haven't received th HPT yet! to be honest today is the first day in what seams like ages that I have felt slightly better, Meg is still poorly and infact is snuggled up in Marts dressing gown on the floor next to me!   I think she might of fallen asleep!  . I will get it off today so it will be with you real soon. You have no excuses about wasting your pee stick now, but I understand you not wanting to tempt fate.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No sweetie do not worry about it honestly - even if I had your pee stick I still wouldn't waste it as I really really believe AF will come.  Thank you though, keep it for me for the next time I think its needed.  If by the weekend still no AF then I may just be banging your door down     Hope you and Meg continue to feel better   to both of you.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..just a quickie note from me as note really in a chatty mood. Back at wokr today but planning to hide behind my laptop all day.

Thanks for all your kind messages...

MrsNikki..im still hoping for that BFP for you honey...

Jilly..sorry about your news..i know its not much comfort but at least with all the test you'll know exactly what going on and how to fix it..heres hoping for a natural miracle for you xx

Lots of love, luck and hugs to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

lOOBYLOU iM GOING TO im YOU MY WORK EMAIL SWEETIE IF YOU NEED A RANT EMAIL ME.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im exhausting myself going to the loo all the time   Still nothing!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Stop going the loo then he he

Have u got pain?? xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ache more than anything - but just getting over  this cold so hard to read into anything cause I generally feel exhausted and yucky!  Feel dizzy but that could mean AF too!  I am so convinced though that its AF so don't want to waste the pee stick so won't test tomorrow (as agreed) either if AF still hasn't come!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I understand..i felt the same hun...

The only advice i would give u was if u tested it would save you getting ur hopes up..it hurts that bit more..

Hoping for a bfp for u though xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Maybe, obviously I have a tiny glimmer of hope but I am 99% on that AF will start.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Yep but its that 1% of hope that keeps us going and hurts like hell when proved wrong..

Anyway its not going to be the case with u..its going to be a bfp..i'm willing it for u xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Friday morning if nothing by then I will test.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

ok hun and i do understand honest...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I think DH is starting to get a little excited now


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

MrsNikki..any news yet hun


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Still no sign of the witch - DH wanted me to test last night but I stayed strong, this morning I wanted to test and DH stayed strong - still convinced she is on the way - will test either tomorrow AM or Saturday AM - have to test before Saturday night cause need to know whether I can drink or not at a family party!

Having a multitude of symptoms but all could be AF, all could be me getting over my cold and all could be that I am pg!  So frustrating!

You ok sweetie?


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Nikki i just wanted to pop in and say good luck, hopefully the witch stays away and you get some good news too, will be thinking of you and sending      thoughts out for you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Bekie but I really really honestly do think the witch will turn up and am fully prepared for it.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

You're in my thoughts sweetie...everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Girls, 

Just thought I would pop back and update you from my appointment this morning.

Thank you for your   and good luck wishes  

I have had my scan and she said everything seems fine, she showed me how to mix the powder etc together and how to inject it, I came out of there feeling great and looking forward to starting the injections tonight, I then had a chew on in the pharmacy, they didn't have everything I needed, they only had half of my menopur and not the stuff I need for my final injection so I have to go and pick that up when they phone me!!  I have to go back for another scan on monday afternoon, Im guessing its to see how I respond over the weekend with the menopur.

Now I just feel like crying and I have no idea why!!     It stupid I know but I have no idea why I want to cry! I was fine when I left the hospital but now I'm home I have a huge lump in my throat, I haven't had a good cry in ages so I might go stick a sad DVD on and have a good weep, Maybe's I will feel better if I get it all out. ??    

Thanks again girls for your   

I guess I'm no longer a TTC naturally girly but I will still pop back and stalk you to see how your all doing!!!

Nikki ~ keep hanging in there Hun   , I have my fingers crossed for you!! 

Love and    To everyone
Nicky x x x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Just an update on me- remember i was the mad one trying lunaception this month!!! Af should be due 2moro, i am doing my temps and it has gone up!! Mind you, i think the pain in my breasts is easing off so thats not a good sign!

I rang my acupuncturist on tues to say i couldnt make it as i was off sick for 2 days.Normally she is very ok with missing but she was very insistent this time that i should have continuous treatment. I was a bit shocked she was so adamant so i am going today.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just a quick one from me - did a test and unsurprisingly it is a BFN    I guess the witch is teasing me!  Good luck everyone else.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik, so sorry  . Its a cruel thing this TTC, but it will all be worth it in the end.    .

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie  I have a glass of vino in my hand now so all will be well soon


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Still no AF but the BFN last night is like a kick in the teeth, esp this morning as still no damn witch - urrrgg I'm never this late!  DH and I have decided to do one more test Saturday AM just to make sure but, well, I know the witch is lying in wait till my friend gives birth then bam she'll appear.

Poor DH kept looking at the pee stick last night just to make sure


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big hugs MrsNikki - AF teasing u is an awful feeling hun...i really hope its the test thats wrong..will keep my fingers crossed for u 4 sat xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie but I know it'll still be -ve!  I said this morning that there's no point but DH was insistant and I guess somewhere in my mind I am hoping!


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Nikki - what a nasty mean little witch lying in wait for you - I shall beat her up and do her over!!!   Then again it's not over 'til she shows, so I shall still keep hoping for you. Out of all the Notts girls I am sure it must be your turn next 

Lizi.x

PS thanks for all the phone calls and everything - really am fine!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie. 

I know she is being a right mardy cow, hmmmmmmmmmmm, Ive said for the past, god knows how many night now tonight will eb the night, but tonight I am sure she will arrive.  

Me and DH spoke about stuff last night and I shall be returning to the 2WW'ers again next month - we aren't giving up.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hope is what keeps us all going honey xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks to everyones support on here and I will return next month - hopefully I will see some of you on the Inbetween treatment TTC Naturally thread - but most of all I hope that at  least one of us will go over to the Baby boards this month - fingers crossed.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Nikki 

I know I said it to you last night, but it ain't over till the old bag is here!    Still hoping you get a lucky BFP tomorrow.  I have to say I'm convinced Lizi isn't going to be our only Nott's girl to get a BFP soon.  I can feel it in my lucky waters..  

Maybe it'll be a case of new job.. new baby.. looking at your dates, if af does show soon, you'll be starting work just in time for a new session of    Just make sure they don't work you too hard and use all your energy up.  

To all the girls on here, don't give up and keep thinking positively!!    

Tonnes of luck and dust to you all  

Claire
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well still no witch, just bought another HPT for tomrrow so it will def turn up now!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

This delay in AF has buggered up my OV ticker so taken it off for now - its depressing me anyway!


How is everyone else holding out here?


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Nikki ~ Sorry to hear the old hag is still messing you around...I had a delayed af the cycle before last and it was really getting to me.  I hope your af hasn't arrived for good reason....9 months or so of good reason.....hope you're holding out.   

Looby ~ Are you're doing ok hun?  

Nicky ~ Really hope it all goes well for you. I will be thinking of you.  

Nowt much to say from this end except I started taking my temps yesterday hoping that I'll get the hang of it before next cycle.  I'm not a very patient person though, so I have a feeling that staring at my chart 10 times a day, waiting for a pattern to emerge is going to drive me craaaaazy......as if I wasn't already!  

I can't believe that despite having the week off this week I've got on the computer even less than usual.  Had to fight with df yesterday just to get in the same room, lol!  Back to work on Monday...oh joy....could get used to being a lady of leisure....

Love to you all, and of course  

Katie x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to interupt your thread !!  

Just wanted to send -hugs- to Nikki 

Tashja xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Nik,
    How you feeling today? sorry I didnt answer your texts but to be honest I didnt realise I had got any messages until this morning!!!   Der I know but it cant be helped!  

  Everybody else    .

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki

Back from my break and refreshed but another few days would have been nice. Been catching up on what I have missed, how are you doing babe?  Any sign of your AF?

My witch was due yesterday but has not arrived as yet, 99.9% sure she is on her way, think she was being nice to me and was waiting until we got home! Not sure how long I am going to give it, we have no wee sticks in the house, gave them up along time ago! Think I will leave it a good few days before I get one.

Good luck and I'm thinking of you.

Hello to anyone else on the 2WW.
Love to you all, Shaz xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just popping in quickly - I still have no AF and so will test again tomorrow AM but I am away and not back till Sunday - may be able to get to a PC but unsure.  Keep your fingers crossed fro me and send +ve vibes please.  I'm personally convinced AF will start, but I've been saying that for days now   even think DH is gettign bored of me saying it!  Fingers and toes crossed for the impossible though!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Just an update from me, the   didn't leave me alone for long   

Oh well, roll on another month of TTC. 

Love to you all

Shaz xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just to say witch arrived, so thats me for this month!  See you next month hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Niks sending you lots of hugs sweetie       xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Jodie, I am ok tough, just relieved AF arrived as was starting to worry that my cycles were going to go back to being irregular and was going to see the GP on MOnday but all is well.  Game on for another month.  Hope you are ok sweetie?


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

sending MrsNikkiuk lots of         and even more            for the start of a new month.

jenny


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Nikki - big hugs sweetie 
Lizi.x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im well and truely off my 2WW but who is on a 2WW now?  I know a lot of us will be bundling over from the TTC Naturally tjread soon enough but anyone stilll here - don't want to leave you alone?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Think that all of us im sad to say MrsNikki...

Hope ur ok hun...and big slaps to the evil af witch for teasing u...

Lots of love to u all xx And let hope next month its BFPs for all of us xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah Im fine, just relieved AF arrived in the end and my cycle didn't go mental again!  So I will see everyone back here in a few weeks then    BFP's this time - has to be.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Af arrived on sat- so much for lunaception!!! On the other thread again xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big Hugs irish eyes xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Nicky -  

Irisheyes -  

So sorry the old hag arrived for you both.

Well I think that's just me left on the 2ww....I'll be joining you lovelies back on the other thread very soon though coz looking at my bbt chart I'm starting to think I haven't even ov'd - just hope it's a one-off and not a permemant thing.

Gawd, I really really hoped at least a couple of us would be pg by the end of this....ah well....bring on the next cycle I guess.....

Katie x
cd 25/32


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40197.0.html


----------

